# Looking for Carnitas Michoacan Salsa Roja recipe ( Lincoln heights )



## Steven Hai (Jun 29, 2019)

Title says it all. I was curious if anyone knows the recipe? If anyone has been to this location their red salsa is to die for. Its simply amazing. I have tried many recipes online and nothing came close. If someone can help me that would be great! Thanks so much!!


----------



## vanessad (Jun 27, 2019)

I am assuming you are referring to the kind made with tomate and chile de árbol that has a thicker consistency than most sauces (because nothing is strained out). Maybe the one you tried was made with a molcajete, which is how it is traditionally done, and gives it a very different texture and therefore flavor? I have a recipe that my aunt makes, if you are interested, although it still could be way different because maybe you had a sauce that was specific to that region only.


----------



## Steven Hai (Jun 29, 2019)

The sauce isn't thick at all it is actually quite watery. It has a smokey flavor also its dark in color compare to most salsa where its quite red. The restaurant is located in los Angeles.


----------



## vanessad (Jun 27, 2019)

If it was from a restaurant located in the US, it's hard to say then, there could be so many variations of it due to American influence. But I think I know what you are talking about. Is it called "The Original Carnitas Michoacan?" 
Also dark color and smokey flavor usually means the ingredients (the chiles and jitomates) were roasted on a hot comal (like a griddle) before it was all blended together. 
Check out this recipe, is it similar to what you are looking for?
https://www.mexicoinmykitchen.com/salsa-taquera/


----------

